# Can anyone help me date this cast iron skillet from my grandmother is Georgia.? The only other ID i



## arabianvoice (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

The imprint tells me you're talking about an old JB Prince cast iron frypan (the 8 on the handle means that the pan is 8 inches in diameter). You might ask the folks at the company how to date the pan. Here's their link:

http://www.jbprince.com/

Now you've gotten me interested in why you'd like to date it: Is the information for your own knowledge? Are you thinking of selling it?


----------



## arabianvoice (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you very much.  The skillet was my great grandmother's and my mother gave it to me.  I shall keep it in the family, as she was dear to me.

I will contact the company to attempt to get a date, and thank you again.


----------

